# MERM13 PDF format for sell



## Omer Elimam (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello every one

I have MERM13 edition in pdf format for sell or exchange, if any one wishes can contact me on

[email protected]


----------



## Sheshtawy (Dec 21, 2017)

I'd try to delete this post if I were you


----------



## Sheshtawy (Dec 21, 2017)

Please don't do that, that will be violating copyright laws.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 21, 2017)

Omer Elimam said:


> Hello every one
> 
> I have MERM13 edition in pdf format for sell or exchange, if any one wishes can contact me on
> 
> [email protected]


Please do not attempt to sell or trade copyrighted material on this board.  If you are trying to sell your MERM hardcopy, there is a forum for that.


----------

